# ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

Καθώς παρακολουθούσα από το δελτίο ειδήσεων την 852η ανταπόκριση για τα δισεκατομμύρια (δηλωμένα; αδήλωτα;) που έχουν καταφύγει σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού, τα μαγαζιά που δεν εκδίδουν αποδείξεις, τη διαφθορά αριστερά και δεξιά, μου ήρθε στο νου ο τίτλος της ιταλικής κωμωδίας (1958) του Μονιτσέλι «*Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος*». Και άρχισαν οι απορίες.

Ο πρωτότυπος ιταλικός τίτλος ήταν *I soliti ignoti*, δηλαδή «Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι». Η έκφραση «ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος» ξεκίνησε από την έμπνευση του τιτλατζή ή υπήρχε ήδη (πράγμα που μπορούν να μας πουν όσοι ξέρουν να ψάχνουν τις παλιές εφημερίδες);

Τι συμβαίνει όταν προσπαθούν κάποιοι να το κλίνουν;

Κυκλοφορούν καμιά ντουζίνα σωστές αιτιατικές, π.χ.
Οι Νύχτες της Καμπίρια. Αν δε δεις αυτή την ταινία για αρχή (μαζί με τον Κλέφτη Ποδηλάτων και τον Κλέψαντα του Κλέψαντος)…
Θα φάμε τα νιάτα μας κατατριβόμενοι με τον κλέψαντα του κλέψαντος.
μαζί με αρκετά τερατάκια:
Η έξοχη σατιρική του φλέβα φάνηκε πολύ πριν ακόμη από τον επιτυχημένο "Κλέψα του κλέψαντος"... http://tvradio.ert.gr/details.asp?pid=10116&chid=8

Κάποιοι τύποι που κλέψανε (απαλλοτριώσανε) σουπερμάρκετ το 2010 βλέπω ότι υπέγραψαν τη διακήρυξή τους: «Οι κλέψαντες του κλέψαντος». Υποθέτω ότι ήθελαν να πουν «οι κλέψαντες τον κλέψαντα (ή: τον κλέβοντα)». Αν ήθελαν να κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον τίτλο, τότε: «Οι κλέψαντες των κλεψάντων».

Το φθινόπωρο ως γνωστόν θα παίζεται η ταινία «Ο κλάψας του κλάψαντος». 


*Επαναλαμβάνω τη βασική απορία: η έκφραση «ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος» ήταν έμπνευση του τιτλατζή ή υπήρχε;*

*Και πώς θα τη μεταφράζαμε;
Πρώτη μου σκέψη: Thieves galore!*


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Έχει ένα λάθος η αφίσα, σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι η ταινία ήταν υποψήφια για Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας του 1958. Βεβαίως επειδή τα Όσκαρ δίνονται την επόμενη χρονιά, προφανές το μπέρδεμα. Στο άρθρο οι πεντακόσιοι αγγλόφωνοι τίτλοι της ταινίας.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

*Ο ΚΛΕΨΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΨΑΝΤΟΣ*

Εις τον ανακριτήν του Ε΄ γραφείου παρεπέμφθησαν οι Αυγουστάτος και Μιχαλετσάτος, κατηγορούμενοι ότι κατείχον πλαστήν άδειαν κατοχής κυνηγετικού όπλου, όπερ είχε κλέψη και ότι έκλεψαν και την σφραγίδα της Αστυνομικής Διευθύνσεως δι’ ής επλαστογράφησαν την άδειαν.

Εφημερίδα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ
Σάββατο 8 Αυγούστου 1931​

......​

*Ο ΚΛΕΨΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΨΑΝΤΟΣ*

Υπό των οργάνων της Αστυνομίας Πόλεων συνελήφθησαν οι Κ. Παπάς και Α. Μηδιάς (;) ...

Εφημερίδα ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ
Σάββατο 4 Απριλίου 1925​


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Κατάλαβα! Στο τέλος θα μάθουμε ότι είναι του Μακρυγιάννη... :)
Υπόχρεος!


----------



## drazen (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο πρωτότυπος ιταλικός τίτλος ήταν "I soliti ignoti", δηλαδή «Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι»


Ο τίτλος ("soliti ignoti"), αν δεν με απατάν οι γεροντικές μου μνήμες των (στοιχειωδών) ιταλικών που προ δεκαετιών είχα ξεκινήσει και ουδέποτε προχωρήσει, σημαίνει "συνήθεις άγνωστοι".


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Α, η μετάφραση του τίτλου έχει τη δική της ιστορία...

Τα ιταλικά μου είναι ανύπαρκτα. Αν η λέξη έχει σχέση με τα λατινικά που θυμάμαι ή πέρασε στα γαλλικά έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς δουλεύει γκουγκλομετάφραση. 

Η γκουγκλομετάφραση εδώ έδωσε «Unknown thieves» και «Άγνωστοι κλέφτες». Έκανα τη βλακεία και δεν κοίταξα το πολύ καλό ιταλοαγγλικό μου λεξικό (όταν δεν διπλοτσεκάρεις τα πράγματα που δεν ξέρεις, το έχεις 50-50 σίγουρο το λάθος).

Τώρα ωστόσο στη Βίκη διάβασα:
_Big Deal on Madonna Street_ (Italian: _I soliti ignoti_, also released as _Persons Unknown_ in the UK) is a 1958 Italian criminal-comedy film, directed by Mario Monicelli, and considered to be among the masterpieces of Italian cinema. Its original title translates as "the usual unknown persons", a journalistic and bureaucratic euphemism for "unidentified criminals" or "usual suspects".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Usual_Unidentified_Thieves (The Usual Unidentified Thieves)

Θα έπρεπε να βάλω σαν μετάφραση και τα δύο κλισέ: «οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι» και «οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι» για να πιάσω το «οι συνήθεις άγνωστοι»!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατάλαβα! Στο τέλος θα μάθουμε ότι είναι του Μακρυγιάννη... :)
> Υπόχρεος!



Του Μακρυγιάννη δεν είναι σίγουρα. Θα ταίριαζε να είναι φράση της εποχής της επανάστασης, όμως μάλλον είναι δημιουργία δημοσιογράφων. Κάνει πολύ για πιασάρικος τίτλος συμβάντος και η εύρεσή του σε παλιές εφημερίδες μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο πράγμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2012)

...
Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι, also known as (AKA)
_Big Deal on Madonna Street	International_ (imdb display title) (English title) / UK (imdb display title) / USA
_Diebe haben's schwer_ West Germany
_Gangsters Falhados_ Portugal
_Ismeretlen ismerősök_ Hungary
_Kvartetten som sprängde_ Sweden
_Le pigeon_ France
_Los desconocidos de siempre_ Argentina
_O klepsas tou klepsantos_ Greece (transliterated ISO-LATIN-1 title)
_Os eternos Desconhecidos_ Brazil
_Palimadarak_ Hungary (TV title)
_Persons Unknown_ UK
_Rufufú_ Spain
_Sprawcy nieznani_ Poland (imdb display title)
_Suuri keikka Madonna-kadulla_ Finland


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Από το άρθρο στη βίκη καταλαβαίνουμε ότι, όταν βγήκε η ταινία, θεωρήθηκε αρχικά κάτι σαν ιταλική παρωδία του _Ριφιφί_ (παρατηρήστε στο #8 τον ισπανικό τίτλο: _Rufufú_). Ο ιταλικός τίτλος έμοιαζε μάλλον άχρωμος, γι' αυτό και οι δημιουργικές αποδόσεις στις διάφορες γλώσσες.

Ακόμη και στην Ιταλία, οι άγνωστοι πρωταγωνιστές επισκιάζονται στην αφίσα από τον διάσημο, τότε, Totò, που είχε όμως μικρό ρόλο στην ταινία.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Και πώς θα τη μεταφράζαμε;
> Πρώτη μου σκέψη: Thieves galore!*




_How to rob the robber_ ακούγεται καλά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ναι. Μάλλον:
robbing a robber
cheating a cheat
conning a con man 
αν και δεν δίνουν υποχρεωτικά την έμφαση στην πληθώρα, στο ότι πήξαμε στους κλέφτες, που είναι η επέκταση της πρώτης σημασίας.


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2012)

Μπράβο στον Earion που το βρήκε σε τόσο παλιό κείμενο, αν και δεν αποκλείω να πηγαίνει στον 19ο αιώνα. Βέβαια το παλιότερο συναφές κλισέ ήταν το "Κλιέφτου κλιέφτεις κλιέφτει..." που είχε πει από το βήμα της Βουλής ένας βουλευτής (σώζεται το όνομά του αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Κόταρη τον έλεγαν, σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο του Νατσούλη (σελ. 283):

Κατά την 20ετία 1865-1885, πολλές φορές είχαν συγκρουσθεί στην Εθνοσυνέλευσή μας οι δύο τάσεις των «παλιών ανθρώπων» και των «νέων ανδρών». Βέβαια, οι προοδευτικοί τελικά επιβληθήκανε, όχι όμως χωρίς κόπο. Ο «νεωτεριστής» για την εποχή, υπουργός των Οικονομικών Παύλος Καλλιγάς είχε καταθέσει κάποτε ένα νομοσχέδιο που υποστήριζε με πείσμα στην Εθνοσυνέλευση. Ο βουλευτής όμως της περιφέρειας Δωρίδας Κόταρης, που ανήκε στους «παλιούς» και στην αντιπολίτευση και που τον είχε πολλές φορές αντικρούσει, παίρνοντας το λόγο και θέλοντας να πειράξει τον υπουργό, του είπε πως το νομοσχέδιο κοντά στ’ άλλα στραβά κι ανάποδα, είχε ανάγκη κι από συντακτική και γραμματική διόρθωση. Τότε ο Καλλιγάς, που ήξερε πως ο αντιπολιτευόμενος δεν είχε πτυχίο σχολικών γνώσεων, τον ερωτά: «Μπορείτε να μου πείτε και έως πού, παρακαλώ, έχετε φτάσει στη γραμματική;» Και ο Κόταρης, μ’ έτοιμότητα, απαντά: «Έως το κλιέφτω, κλιέφτεις, κλιέφτει».
Και η Βουλή έσκασε στα γέλια… Από τότε έμεινε η φράση. Προπολεμικά μάλιστα έδωσε και τον τίτλο βιβλίου: «Κλέβω, κλέβεις, κλέβει».


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Ο Earion τις αναφορές τις βρήκε εδώ, μάλλον, αλλά γενικά το εργαλείο είναι δύσχρηστο. Έριξα κι εγώ μια ματιά αλλά δεν βρήκα παλιότερη αναφορά απ' αυτές που βρήκε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Το ξέρω το εργαλείο και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς αναζητείς φράση εκεί μέσα. Π.χ. μετά λόγου γνώσεως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Όταν αναζητείς φράση, το default είναι να ψάχνει την ρίζα της ο αλγόριθμος για να βρει τις πιθανές καταλήξεις*. Μπορείς να το αλλάξεις στις επιλογές και να το βάλεις να ψάχνει ακριβώς την φράση, αλλά θα πρέπει να προνοήσεις να το γράψεις πολυτονικά, αν ψάχνεις σε πολύ παλιά κείμενα ή να το αφήσεις να ψάξει τις φωνητικές ρίζες. Στην πραγματικότητα ψάχνει κάθε μια λέξη της φράσης χωριστά, οπότε θα πρέπει να ορίσεις η απόσταση και η ολική απόσταση να είναι 1. Με αυτό δεν θα αποφύγεις όμως την εύρεση και χωριστών λέξεων. Οι επιλογές είναι κάτω από την αναζήτηση, στο "επιπλέον παράμετροι". Γι' αυτό λέω ότι είναι δύσχρηστο εργαλείο.

* π.χ. αν γράψω "έκθεση", θα αναζητήσει "έκθεσις" και "εκθέσεως" κτλ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2012)

Το ψαχτήρι της ΕΒΕ δεν είναι απλώς δύσχρηστο, αλλά χάνει και πάρα πολλά. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν 20 ανευρέσεις και να βρει μία ή δύο. Το ξέρω επειδή έχω ψάξει ένα προς ένα τα φύλλα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που μ' ενδιέφεραν πολύ. Βέβαια, αυτό ισχύει κυρίως για τα παλιότερα σώματα που έχουν χειρότερη εμφάνιση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Πράγματι, αυτό συμβαίνει, αλλά θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι είναι πολύ αξιόλογη δουλειά. Τα περισσότερα παλιά κείμενα είναι τόσο δυσανάγνωστα που απορώ πώς στα κομμάτια έκαναν αποδελτίωση χωρίς κάποιου είδους recaptcha. Θεωρώ επίσης ότι είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο να ψάχνει λέξεις βάσει ρίζας, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε αυτό να είναι default. Και οι επιλογές είναι λίγο κρυμμένες, συν ότι οι λεζάντες στα πλαίσια καταχώρισης κειμένου είναι αρκετά παραπλανητικές.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Επί του θέματος τώρα, στη δεύτερη ερώτηση του Νίκελ. Εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η φράση εννοεί "αυτός που έκλεψε τον κλέφτη" (robbing a robber or cheating a cheat). Περισσότερο μου φαίνεται να είναι μια διαπίστωση, ότι δηλαδή εδώ γίνεται της κακομοίρας, όλοι κλέβουνε, πάει χάλασε ο κόσμος. Πώς λέμε με νόημα: "εδώ βασιλεύει η διαφθορά, της διαφθοράς, ω διαφθορά!" και κλίνουμε σε όλες τις πτώσεις για να δείξουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τέλος; Έτσι. Άρα πολύ κοντά στο πρώτο του Νίκελ: *Thieves galore!*


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2012)

Ο ιταλικός τίτλος πάντως (για τον ελληνικό, όπως Earion) αναφέρεται, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, στο τελευταίο πλάνο της ταινίας: ένα απόκομμα εφημερίδας για τους «συνήθεις άγνωστους» που διέρρηξαν διαμέρισμα και έφαγαν τα ζυμαρικά από το ψυγείο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλά θυμάσαι. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πια την ταινία, αλλά σε αγγλικούς υπότιτλους που βρήκα γράφει:
*
Persons unknown...
bore a hole to steal pasta and beans.*

The police are still investigating
a strange burglary from last night.
A group of thieves broke into
an apartment in Via delle Madonne,
through a window overlooking the...


----------

